# Netzwerkfreigabe Windows 7 und XP



## Jan2006 (26. September 2009)

Morgen Leute,
Ich hab da mal nen Problem mit dem neuen Windows 7. Und zwar hab ich zwei Rechner auf dem einen ist mein Datenlager und XP als OS auf dem anderen (mein Laptop) ist Win 7 drauf. Ich hatte es bisher immer so das ich mit dem Laptop auf die Platten des XP-Rechners zugreifen konnte (als auf dem Laptop auch noch XP war) nun ist es aber so das ich zwar auf die Systemfestplatte (C) des XP-PC's und ihre Ordner zugreifen kann, nicht aber auf die Ordner  anderen Platten. Will heißen ich kann zwar auf die Platten zugreifen aber dann keine weiteren Ordner oder Dateien öffnen.
Wie kann ich das beheben?
Ich brauche vollen Zugriff auf alle dateien auf den Festplatten.

Schonmal nen dickes Danke für eure Hilfe, im vorraus.
MfG
Jan


----------



## ghostadmin (26. September 2009)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe WIndows 7 und XP*

Du musst die entsprechenden Berechtigungen setzen. 
Ich würde dir empfehlen die einfache Dateifreigabe zu deaktivieren, wenn du es nicht schon hast. Siehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend Rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk welches du freigeben willst -> Eigenschaften -> Registerkarte Freigabe -> Klick auf Erweiterte Freigabe.

Dann Hacken bei diesen Ordner freigeben rein, Namen eingeben und auf Berechtigungen klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit OK schließen, genau so wie das Fenster "Erweiterte Freigabe" mit OK schließen.
Jetzt auf die Registerkarte Sicherheit wechseln. Dort ausschau halten nach dem Benutzer "Jeder". Sollte er schon da stehen ist das gut, wenn nicht dann musst du ihn hinzufügen. Dazu klickst du auf "Bearbeiten" und dann in dem Fenster das sich öffnet auf "Hinzufügen".
In dem Feld was sich jetzt öffnet gibst du "Jeder" ein und klickst dann auf "Namen überprüfen". Sobald im Feld "Jeder" unterstrichen ist kannst du das Fenster mit OK schließen.
Jetzt kannst du in dem Fenster noch die Berechtigungen für jeden Benutzer der in der Liste aufgeführt ist einstellen.
Sollte der Benutzer "Jeder" schon in der Liste sein musst du ihn natürlich nicht hinzufügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, bei mir klappt das so. 
Sollte ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden haben und du meinst du kannst auf die Daten von 7 zugreifen aber nicht auf die von XP, dann musst du das gleiche mal bei XP anschauen, das geht da ähnlich.
Ebenso solltest du, wenn nicht schon geschehen, Seven aus der Homegroup rausschmeißen. Das findest du im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter. Ebenso würde ich das Kennwortgeschützte Freigeben ausschalten. -> Erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen.


----------



## Jan2006 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe WIndows 7 und XP*

Danke für deine Hilfe jetzt geht alles so wie ich es brauche. Und für alle anderendas geht bei XP ganz genauso!
MfG
Jan


----------



## goldengel (6. April 2010)

Hallo ghostadmin

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Ich hatte ein grosses Durcheinander mit der Benutzerverwaltung. Durch den Hinweis die Rechte unter "FREIGABE" UND unter "SICHERHEIT" einzeln festzulegen konnte das Problem perfekt behoben werden.


Gruss


----------



## balduin77 (19. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn der Beitrag schon einige Monate besteht, herzlichen Dank,
supper Anleitung. Hat alle meine Probleme gelöst.
Mischbetrieb w7 / Xp pro geht einwandfrei.
Danke


----------



## Heinz20 (11. August 2011)

Kann jemand helfen?

Ich habe meine Festplatte (XP) an den PC mit WIN7 direkt angeschlossen und Dateien auf WIN7 kopiert.
Für die EIGENE DATEIEN hatte ich mit WIN7 keine Freigabe, die ich mir aber über WIN7 eingerichtet habe. 
Somit konnte ich auch diese Dateien kopieren.

XP-Platte zurück in PC; Start XP. Mein User-PW eingegeben; Desktop erscheint, aber Hintergrund weiss und viele Icons mit
neutralem Bild. Fehlermeldung erscheint "explorer.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden."
Bildschirm eingefroren; nichts mehr möglich.
Herunterfahren nur noch über Task-Manager möglich.

Ich weiß, mir fehlen die umgeschriebenen Berechtigungen.
Wie kann ich diese wieder so herstellen, dass mein XP wieder richtig läuft?

Heinz


----------



## JAKOBR (12. März 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkfreigabe WIndows 7 und XP*

Guten Tag
Ich habe das gleiche Problem nur im umgekehrten Sinne und schaffe es nicht, meine xp Verzeichnisse im Netzwerk einem laptop mit System 7 anzuzeigen. Mir werden nur die Medienverzeichnisse angezeigt, ohne dass ich diese sehen will.


----------



## Torvitas (21. März 2012)

@Ghostadmin: Danke für den Tipp mit den allgemeinen Sicherheitseinstellungen. Jetzt funktioniert es wie es soll.
@JAKOBR: Ist der Laptop in der Selben Arbeitsgruppe wie der XP Rechner?


----------



## trux (21. Juni 2012)

alles ausgeführt. dennoch lassen sich dateien des win7 systemlaufwerks nicht auf dem xp rechner öffnen. Hinweis "keine Berechtigung". Was mache ich noch falsch? danke trux


----------

